# Prignitzer rolling stock?



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

I know someone here will know the answer. I kind of slipped this question in on the lasergang thread but really didn't get a response.
I'm preparing to build a Regner "Prignitzer Kleinbahn 994701" with their newly updated chassis. here's a quick pic:









The question: What rolling stock should I be pulling behind this? I used to think the LGB DR Beige and Red cars were OK behind anything German, and most people in the US would never know the difference. But I now I know that is not the case.

Suggestions please!


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

I really dont know if the Prignitzers today have the same rolling stock as in older times.
But they look original at least.


So, as the Prignitzer Bahn is rolling nowadays, try to use the www to search for. Im sure they will help you with information.


In my Opinion, the saxonian stuff will match one by one....because even for this little railroads there were standards from state to state, and so the rolling stock in one state nearly looked the same.


What i also dont know, if the prignitzers had more the 4 or 2 axle-cars.
for saxonian 2-axle cars look at www.accuraft.de (de!!!, not com!)


But even for the 4-axles, there should be models.  To get an idea fo what was on the rails, look for "henke" in gauge 0e or 0m.


regards


Frank


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Pollo was 750mm, so yes, red/white is out, green is in....for pax cars 

Looking at photos from the 1950s in a photo book published by EK, show that the woodside (not Reko) Saxon LGB cars would be good, a few on the line. 

The old 3060/3061 cars could be used as stand ins if you squint hard for some of the other pax cars... 

Nothing really close to their guards/baggage vans as far as LGB models. 

Freight, not many clear shots, but a lot of typical shorty boxcars and low side gons. Several standard gauge cars on "rollwagenen",while it would be neat and very possible to do, it would get expensive soon! 

The really interesting bits were the motive power for the last days of the road, a hodge podge of their own loco stock, one of the ex-FBB Austrian U class locos, Wismar-Ford railbus, a Saxon IVK, and even a LKM-Bablesberg 0-8-0 (DR 99 1401) that was the prototype for the large number sent to the USSR after WWII as reparations.....


----------



## Toney (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

there are several good pages of the Prignitzer Kleinbahnen or nicknamed "Pollo" northwest of Berlin.
Actual rolling stock is shown here:


http://www.buntbahn.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=8018&ppuser=7

scroll down to the album "Prignitzer Kleinbahn (Pollo) 2007, the pics enlarge by clicking on the picture

the Website of the Railroad is the following:


http://www.pollo.de/ 


Another veeeery interesting Website(only Narrow gauge) is this one:



http://forum.mysnip.de/list.php?13156/ 
Have time and fun










Toney


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

I have only starting to study the coaches used in Germany myself and have come to some understanding that the early coaches were modernised with steel sides and rounded windows. the earlier look was like the LGB Saxonian wood sided coaches with the pokey windows. 
I have decided that the Chinese coaches available with the modern design have the same balconies and trucks as the LGB Saxonion and could be overlaid with siding to resemble timber planking (I may use wood vaneer). 
The windows are spaced the same and would require cutting a little above. 
My knowledge of the prototypes is only general therefore I'm sure there is more to it. 
Hope this helps you... I now have a plan of sorts ! 

Andrew


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Nothing really close to their guards/baggage vans as far as LGB models. 



What about the green mail van with steel wheels and rear marker lights 32190 ? 
A little extension up top, some surgery maybe and what not..? 

Andrew


----------

